# Frostbite Racing?



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello there,
I just find out that there are sailors crazy enough to gathered in the New England winter and sail, well not just sail: Racing... and I like the idea :smile

I see there are a couple in Boston Harbor; Boston Sailing Center with J24 and Courageous Sailing with Rhodes19. I am wondering if you guys now of more events like this in other NE waters (Narragansett Bay, Cape Cod?). I am doing my best with "google it". Have you already participated in a frostbite series before?, what's your impression? Opinions, comments are more than welcome.

I am looking into become a part of a team or just leave my contact for last minute calls. Thanks


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Many Laser fleets also do frost biting.
Check out this article. There is a fleet in Winthrop, MA and Newport, RI.

Frostbiting Gear Guide | Sailing World


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Terrific documentary: "Frostbiting" is now available on YouTube at 



 Well worth watching.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The best thing to do might be to ask around at local yacht clubs to see if they have a Frostbiting fleet. Those that don't can perhaps suggest ones nearby that do. Many different types of boats are used. Our club (in Connecticut) uses Dyer Dhows. Clubs near us use lasers or Ideal 18's. It can be incredibly cold. We have an Ice-Cube prize for the sailor who does the most swimming each season. Make sure there are safety boats patrolling, just in case.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

For racing between now and the Spring, you may find heading down to the RI area to be more practical than North around Boston. Haven't heard about much of anything on the Cape other than a couple of clubs that have early Spring racing.

It's a blast and a great way to get through our Winters. Sailing in a gentle snowfall is mesmerizing, real Norman Rockwell stuff. You'll be wet and cold at least half the time, even with J-24 fleets. So either pull out your ski gear or invest in some outdoor tech. The chemical hand and boot warmers are your friends if you can keep them dry and a Zippo hand warmer is effective in a jacket pocket.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

CLucas said:


> Terrific documentary: "Frostbiting" is now available on YouTube at
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth watching.


Very nice, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I race J24's out of the Boston Sailing Center and have raced Sonars out of the BYC in Marblehead. Always lots of fun. Dress appropriately and stay in the boat and you don't need to be particularly hardy to enjoy it. I know the Boston Sailing Center has an active list which I think you can join online. And There is a public Facebook page for the BYC sailing called Marblehead Frostbite.

Ok.....just watched the video: Those Laser and Dyer Dhow frost biters are hard core!!! Though we still get wet, I like boats that won't capesize (and we are careful not to lay on our side either) !


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Drysuit. If there is ANY chance of going for a swim, it is a safety essential, to say nothing of being far more comfortable. I like this one because it has a stand-by mode where you still have the jacket, but the neck is open and well ventilated. I wear it kayaking and sailing. Many brands. I even did a 3-hour test swim for a mag article in 32F water. It was actually fun, and my core temperature had gone up a fraction of a degree, even though I spent most of the time reading a book.
_
(The jacket is part of the suit, not separate)_









The Other Chesapeake: Drysuit--Ocean Rodeo Soul


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you guys for the inputs! I was away this days on a trip.
I have contacted a couple of the frostbite flotillas and leave my contact if they need any crew; I guess now it will be more crowded and options of getting any open would be further in the winter.

Best


----------



## seannguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Really nice one, thanks for sharing.!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

My frostbiting experience is forty years old (Interclubs, about 45 of them, in Marblehead) but I think it's the most "democratic" racing around. In small dinghies, no one can outspend anyone else by much, unlike summer racing, so its all boathandling and tactics, not equipment.

And the competition is the best, you get the cream of the crop from the numerous summer classes, and handicap boats too.

Plus five races in one afternoon, you learn a lot real quick, and if you screw up, there's another race in 20 minutes.


I miss it. Although it was cold. Duh...


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

nolatom said:


> My frostbiting experience is forty years old (Interclubs, about 45 of them, in Marblehead) but I think it's the most "democratic" racing around. In small dinghies, no one can outspend anyone else by much, unlike summer racing, so its all boathandling and tactics, not equipment.
> 
> And the competition is the best, you get the cream of the crop from the numerous summer classes, and handicap boats too.
> 
> ...


I too raced ICs in Marblehead. Great sailing and camraderie. Cocktails in the Eastern parking lot after racing helped chase the chill away.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------

